# Myst-Like Game For Fun



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Here is a little Myst-like game I came across.

It can be quite frustrating to solve.

Have fun:

http://questfortherest.com/

Cheers


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Wow SINC,
Where do you find this stuff,
That was fun...I want more.
(My girlfriend liked that one too)

Dave


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You know me Dave.

Always giving, never taking!

Glad you enjoyed it.

And somewhat surprised no one else has bothered???

Cheers


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for the game (I have bothered) but since I haven't played Myst or anything like it I don't know how to start.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> I don't know how to start.


Just move your mouse around the screen and click where you
think it's logical to click.

Dave


----------

